# Bourn Hall Clinic



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, I'm not sure this is in the right place. I was wondering has anyone here had treatment at Bourn Hall. I have looked in the clinic review forum but there was only one person there that had reviewed the clinic. I've sent of some forms to the clinic (I'm hoping to egg share there), but might have to wait until August for any appointments as they have a 6-8 week wait for appointments and my dh goes away with the Army end of April/start of May   (I can't drive yet - I'm having lessons and I can't get to the clinic). Just wanted to know if anyone has had anything done at this clinic and how they found the experience (where they nice/helpful/supportive etc?)

Thanks for any replies,
Tina xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello Tina

There is a bourn hall thread on the ICSI section of the wesite where bourn hall girls chat. There are also several bourn hallers posting on the East anglian girls, and cambridge girls under the 'Cambridgeshire' thread.

I have egg shared at BH twice. The first go produced my gorgeous son. I have also had 2 non egg share cycles there. I like them very much - the nurses are kind & informed and I rate a couple of the consultants. They have a very structured approach and tend to stick with the tried and tested. Admin is good. If you are starting out they are an excellent clinic!!

Hun xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Tina
I had ivf & in the middle of fet with them, as you know.

I dont see any of the cons there as i have part of the tx done at the Woodlands, but they seem lovely and ive heard they have great results. One thing i wasnt so keen on this time, was that we felt a bit rushed after e/t, they said they were very busy with a lot of couple that day, and in there defence it wasnt like that the first time we went.

So, I think being busy must be a good thing, for them not us  .
Let me know how you get on hun, good luck
Sharon x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you both so much for the replies.

Hun, thanks for the info. I'm going to have a look at the forums you have told me about. I'm glad that it has worked for you and wish you good luck with your next cycle x

Sharon, thank again for your help. If it wasn't for you, then I wouldn't know about the clinic and your advise has been brilliant. How are you today? I hope you are well. Still have everything crossed for you for Monday.

I've blown you both some   to say thanks.

Tina xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Tina x I dont want to blow you any bubbles cause it will spoil your number  
So sending you a virtual   instead.

Its nice to know that out of my experiences I can help someone, makes them seem worthwhile.

Nipping into chat in a min if you want to join me.

Sharon x


----------



## louisaP (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Tina,

I've had ICSI at Bourn Hall, unfortunately ended in BFN, but the nurses there are very supportive, I found them very helpful, especially over the phone, taking time out to listen to your questions and go and ask a Dr if they can't answer you, or even getting the Dr to call you back. I'm currently waiting to go back there for a FET. Having had experience of another clinic (abroad) I found Bourn to be a warm and reassuring environment for my first ICSI. Also, they usually see you within 4 weeks of you requesting a consultation.

Good luck.


----------

